# E&G Classics Bumper kit ((Booty))5th wheel



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

THIS IS AN E&G CLASSICS BUMPER KIT.I'M SELLING IT FOR 650.00.ITS IN GREAT SHAPE.CALL,TEXT OR PM,IF INTERESTED.
913-489-1580








:0 








:cheesy: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## crowthejuggalo (Feb 9, 2009)

will it a 15 in rim fit in there and would the bumper kit fit a 91 seville?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crowthejuggalo_@Jul 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14623277
> *will it a 15 in rim fit in there and would the bumper kit fit a 91 seville?
> *


It will fit the bumper of a seville.it is for a 15'' wheel


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jul 28 2009, 03:03 PM~14605812
> *THIS IS AN E&G CLASSICS BUMPER KIT.I'M SELLING IT FOR 650.00.ITS IN GREAT SHAPE.CALL,TEXT OR PM,IF INTERESTED.
> 913-489-1580
> 
> ...


I guess they are going to be for sale forever like your vogue wheels. :uh:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 31 2009, 09:25 AM~14637210
> *I guess they are going to be for sale forever like your vogue wheels.  :uh:
> *


''vogues are sold''Homie  Beeen Gone.Plus i got more for them than i wanted!!!!
650 obo
Feel free to make an offer.............Thats all ya gotta do . :uh: :wow: uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

THIS IS AN E&G CLASSICS BUMPER KIT.I'M SELLING IT FOR 450.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:0 450 SHIPPED WITHIN THE LOWER 48 STATES :0


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam homie practically giving it away for that price. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 6 2009, 10:58 AM~15282294
> *Dam homie practically giving it away for that price. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 
yes I am.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

makes me wish I still had my caddy. Just woudlnt look right on a first gen Monte. Good luck homie that not a bad deal at all


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Didnt even notice your avi till I posted. Nice first gen homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

it looks like the lid is bent.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 7 2009, 03:25 PM~15295311
> *it looks like the lid is bent.
> *


its not bent.its just the way its positioned


----------

